# Trivia 4/11



## luckytrim (Apr 11, 2018)

trivia 4/11
 DID YOU KNOW...
 On average, the water in the ocean is 3.5% salt.


 1. Which athlete has NOT appeared on the Wheaties box?
   a. - Bruce Jenner
   b. - Mary Lou Retton
   c. - Walter Payton
   d. - Bjorn Borg
 2. What is the maximum number of players that can play CLUE ?
   a. - 2
   b. - 4
   c. - 6
   d. - 8
 3. What amusement park ride did Americans originally call a  whirligig?
 4. How would one spell out the word FOX using the NATO phonetic  alphabet?
 5. A floating object displaces __________ of the fluid in which it  floats.
 6. What was the name of Michael Jackson's pet chimp?
 7. What is the national flower of the USA?
   a. - Apple Blossom
   b. - Mountain Laurel
   c. - Black-Eyed Susan
   d. - Rose
 8. Which of these people was not tried for war crimes after the end of  WWII?
   a. - Japanese Emperor Hirohito
   b. - German Reichsmarschall Hermann Goring
   c. - Japanese Prime Minister Hideki Tojo
   d. - German President Karl Donitz

 TRUTH OR CRAP ??
 Olympic Gold Medals are at least 92% silver.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 1. - d
 2. - c
 3.  Carousel
 4.  Foxtrot Oscar X-ray
 5.  Its own weight
 6. Bubbles
 7. - d
 8. - a




 TRUTH !!
 I’ve found sources that vary the amount from 92% to 97.5%...
 The last Olympic gold medal that was actually made from solid gold was  
 awarded in 1912.


----------

